# Has anyone made an offer to Bank of Scotland to pay off a tracker early?



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jun 2014)

From a few posts, it seems that they invite offers.

But while they are accepting deals on unsustainable commercial loans, they seem to be rejecting all residential deals. 

Brendan


----------

